# inj b12 , worth it?



## MonsterGGG (Jan 14, 2019)

thoughts? 
im 10 weeks out, im about to start test/ mast/ tren A in a few weeks . Carbs will go down and im looking for all the help i can get to keep my trainning as intense as possible.

would inj b12 help?


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jan 15, 2019)

Good question.  More and more lately I've been thinking about trying it for the first time.  Seems as if everytime I see someone mention it, it is always positive experiences.  An increase in energy and drive would be nice for your prep I imagine.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 15, 2019)

Ive done  b12 injections on several occasions never had a bad experience with it, always bought it in a 50ml jug from the vet supply injected with slin pins.


----------



## Kineticmacks (Jan 17, 2019)

Yeah it helps with lots of things and more bioavailable than taking it in pill form


----------



## MonsterGGG (Jan 18, 2019)

thanks for the input guys , i have some coming , ill start pinning right away


----------



## Tank211 (Jan 19, 2019)

I have used the injectable b12 SYNTHELAMIN a couple different times! I liked it....I definitely think it gave me a nice little boost! I actually kinda forgot about it until I saw this thread....I might grab another bottle of it now!


----------



## Viking (Jan 21, 2019)

Tank211 said:


> I have used the injectable b12 SYNTHELAMIN a couple different times! I liked it....I definitely think it gave me a nice little boost! I actually kinda forgot about it until I saw this thread....I might grab another bottle of it now!



I have used the same with good effect. I felt a nice little boost and had more energy from the start of the day. I usually struggle to get out of bed in the morning but noticed a big difference using synthelamin.


----------



## MonsterGGG (Jan 23, 2019)

got mine in the mail a few days ago , ill start pinning thursday before LegDay


----------



## Victory (Jan 24, 2019)

2ml synthelamin twice weekly for me. Great for energy, appetite and vascularity.


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 25, 2019)

MonsterGGG said:


> got mine in the mail a few days ago , ill start pinning thursday before LegDay



How did it go?


----------



## Kingjmack (Jan 25, 2019)

srd1 said:


> Ive done  b12 injections on several occasions never had a bad experience with it, always bought it in a 50ml jug from the vet supply injected with slin pins.



Hella cheap for a jug through them.


----------



## K1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Victory said:


> 2ml synthelamin twice weekly for me. Great for energy, appetite and vascularity.




Yup...Synthetek offers 100ml bottles of micro-refined inj b12...Smoothest inj b12 product you are going to use!


----------



## AGGRO (May 29, 2019)

K1 said:


> Yup...Synthetek offers 100ml bottles of micro-refined inj b12...Smoothest inj b12 product you are going to use!



Big fan of this especially when dieting.


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

K1 said:


> Yup...Synthetek offers 100ml bottles of micro-refined inj b12...Smoothest inj b12 product you are going to use!



Isn't Synthelesen also a B12 product?


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

Victory said:


> 2ml synthelamin twice weekly for me. Great for energy, appetite and vascularity.



Maybe I'm an outlier but I've never noticed the appetite increase. Energy after a long day? Absolutely


----------



## striffe (Aug 2, 2019)

I would recommend it if levels are naturally low or when dieting and training hard and needing the extra energy.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 5, 2019)

I think inject B12 (Synthetek) can be very beneficial. Helps me with energy, sense of well being and improved appetite.


----------



## K1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Smack said:


> Isn't Synthelesen also a B12 product?



It has b12 as one of it's ingredients.



Smack said:


> Maybe I'm an outlier but I've never noticed the appetite increase. Energy after a long day? Absolutely



It speeds up the metabolize, giving the energy boost and making you hungrier faster.

What is your weight...Are you using enough?! The dosage is 1ml for every 55lbs of body weight. Obviously you can get by going a ml or so below that and still see great results.


----------

